# Korg Nano Studio doesn't work after Win10 update - SOLVED



## borisb2 (Sep 13, 2019)

Windows 10 decided to make an update. Big mistake. After the update the Korg NanoStudio doesnt connect anymore with Cubase or the Korg Utility. It says nothing connected. I uninstalled and reinstalled the USB-driver from Korg but that doesnt help.

GOD, THERE IS NOTHING IN THIS WORLD THAT I HATE MORE THAN WINDOWS!!

Anybody came across similar issues recently?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 13, 2019)

seems I also cant properly uninstall it since it doesnt find anything


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 13, 2019)

I haven't updated yet but I read that the 1903 update broke something in Korg drivers, Korg some time ago has loaded new drivers for this issue on their site, look there to find updated drivers. Write to the support if they still doesn't work.

I compeltely agree with you on Windows updates, I block them until I can because every time takes me days to setup everything to make it working again. Last time I had a problem with NI keyboard (like every owner did).


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Sep 13, 2019)

There was a thread about this some time ago.
What worked for me was uninstalling the korg usb driver and not installing it again. Re-start and Windows will automatically install drivers for your unit.
Or, like Daniele suggests, check for new KORG drivers


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 13, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> What worked for me was uninstalling the korg usb driver and not installing it again. Re-start and Windows will automatically install drivers for your unit.


will try.. thanks


----------



## J-M (Sep 13, 2019)

Most of my headaches with Windows 10 stopped when I disabled "updates". Good riddance.


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 13, 2019)

MrLinssi said:


> Windows 10 stopped when I disabled


disabled as well in the meantime ..but didnt expect these issues


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 13, 2019)

uninstalled driver with Add/remove programs and restarted ..but windows didnt install new driver automatically .. so I looked on korg website and installed latest driver (
Version：1.15 r31e
Date：2019.07.19 )

.. Korg Driver window shows the nanoKontrol






but Korg control editor doesnt connect, neither does Cubase .. does it need to be attached to USB-MIDI-port manually? .. I guess thats the same reason why the Korg uninstall window didnt show anything ..

aaaargh .. what a nightmare .. 100 reasons to switch to apple - I thought I'm over that


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Sep 13, 2019)

Did you install everything related to KORG? I think I un-installed driver and programs


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 13, 2019)

yes i did .. Korg driver and Korg editor (from add/remove programs) .. after restart nothing happened

I remember after the win update it showed that it installed 'a' USB driver ..but that didnt look Korg-related .. so weird


----------



## mgpqa1 (Sep 13, 2019)

I went through this the other week with my nanoKONTROL2 (I'm guessing the instructions below would work with the nanoSTUDIO as well); here's how I finally got things to work again...

1. Uninstall Korg's official USB-MIDI driver
2. Update/use Microsoft's own driver instead (do _not_ re-install Korg's driver)...

Device Manager > Sound, video and game controllers > nanoKONTROL2/nanoSTUDIO > Properties > Driver > Update Driver > Search automatically...

On my machine, I'm using version 10.0.18362.1 (dated 3/18/2019).

Once Kontrol Editor finally recognized and connected to my nanoKONTROL2 again, I had to re-apply my custom settings (Communication > Write Scene Data) before everything was back to normal in my DAW.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 13, 2019)

Here's the solution:









Fixing Korg USB Midi driver issues in Windows 10 May 2019 / November 2019 Update


UPDATE: 12/10/2022 I have recorded a new video about this issue with updated information! Over the weekend I discovered an issue with the Windows 10 May 2019 Update and the Korg USB MIDI drivers. T…




thedigitallifestyle.com


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 13, 2019)

thanks all .. I could avoid messing with the registry.. with uninstalling device from device manager and reinstalling through korg installer it finally came back to life (for some reason uninstalling from add/remove programs didn't do the trick)

thanks again..


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 14, 2019)

mgpqa1 said:


> I went through this the other week with my nanoKONTROL2 (I'm guessing the instructions below would work with the nanoSTUDIO as well); here's how I finally got things to work again...
> 
> 1. Uninstall Korg's official USB-MIDI driver
> 2. Update/use Microsoft's own driver instead (do _not_ re-install Korg's driver)...
> ...



I particularly hate this about those damn updateds, every time I have to set things up again. There should be a way to do a class action against microsoft to tell them to stop messing things with every update.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 14, 2019)

Do you think if I update the korg drivers before the windos update I still have to do all the mess after?


----------



## mgpqa1 (Sep 14, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Do you think if I update the korg drivers before the windos update I still have to do all the mess after?


I'm guessing the answer to that is yes. The Windows update and Korg's driver don't get along at the moment. We'll have to wait until Korg releases a new driver; in the meantime, Microsoft's driver seems to be OK (for me) so far.


----------



## Vardaro (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, I just updated to 1903, unistalled all Korg drivers, and let Windows put its own drivers, which seem to work. Korg's own updated driver did not.


----------

